# Brandkalk aber wieviel ????



## upahde (23. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich und mein Bekannter wollen unsere Teiche kalken weil wir zuviel Schlamm drin haben und keine Möglichkeit haben mit einem Bagger an den Teich zu kommen. 

Deswegen meine Frage:

Bei einer Schlammdicke von 30 - 50 cm wieviel Kalk muss ich da auf den Quadratmeter aufbringen damit es überhaupt was nützt. 

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## homer78 (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brandkalk aber wieviel ????*

Das kommt auf die Gewässergröße an. Man kann grob sagen ca. 40-50kg pro ha. Dieses macht man 1x im Monat vom Frühjahr an. Hab selber das gleiche Problem und mit einem Fischwirt gesprochen der hat mir ebenfalls den Rat mit dem Branntkalk gegeben. Es hängt aber noch von weiteren Faktoren wie zum Beispiel dem Gewässertyp ab. Entscheidend ist auch der ph-Wert, da Branntkalk den ph-Wert erhöhen kann. Was ich hier schreibe ist aber auch kein Fachwissen. Wenn du es ganz genau wissen willst ruf in einer Fischzucht an die können dir detaillierte Infos geben.


----------



## rainerle (22. November 2005)

*AW: Brandkalk aber wieviel ????*

das ist gerade mal ein Säckchen auf nen Ha. Wenn man kalkt (nachdem das Wasser abgelassen wurde) dann richtig. Sprich ca. 10 - 15 Zentner auf den Ha. Der Branntkalk wird dann durch Regenwasser gelöst und dringt schön in die Schlammschicht ein und tötet so evtl. Bakterien, Viren und Pilze ab (genauso wie evtl. vorhandene Blaubandbärblinge). Macht man weniger, kann man es gleich sein lassen.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (22. November 2005)

*AW: Brandkalk aber wieviel ????*

Mal ne Frage - was hat der Schlamm mit dem Kalk zu tun?

Normalerweise kalkt man um die Wasserqualität zu ändern und nicht um Schlamm zu beseitigen.

Einfach mal so Kalk in den Teich kippen ist auch nicht. Da muss man vorher erst mal ne genaue Analyse des Wassers durchführen bevor man sagen kann wann man wo wieviel Kalk hineinkippt. Wenn Du einfach so hergehst und Kalk rein schüttest kann das u. U. fatale Folgen haben.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (22. November 2005)

*AW: Brandkalk aber wieviel ????*

Schau mal hier:
http://www.karpfenland-aischgrund.de/fachbeitraege/teichkalkung.html
Da findest Du ein paar Infos zum Kalken von Teichen.


----------



## igler (23. November 2005)

*AW: Brandkalk aber wieviel ????*

Zitat: Der Teichwirt 
Brantkalkesinfektion; die Desinfektionswirkung beginnt erst ab Ausbringungsmengen von 2000-3000 Kg je ha.Sie ist um so intensiver,je kälter es ist.Eine Desinfektionskalkung sollte nur in Problemteichen durchgeführt werden.Im allgemeinen genügt es,die Abfischgrube und Restwassermengen zu desinfezieren.Damit sich eine Lauge bilden kann,wird nach dem abfischen auf den feuchten Schlamm gekalkt.Der Teich wird dan ein bis zwei Wochen etwas angestaut,damit die Lauge auf den Boden wirken kann.Durch die Lauge wird der Schlamm aufgeschlossen und der Mineralisierung zugänglich gemacht.Pflanzenreste, die sich normalerweise nur schwer zersetzen werden abgebaut.
Um Pflanzen zu beseitigen nimmt man Kalkstickstoff,es ist ein Mineraldünger der etwa aus 20% Stickstoff und 60% Brantkalk besteht.
Pro 1000qm etwa 50 kg Kalkstickstoff.Das Zeug ist nicht ganz ungefährlich,z.B. sollte man vor dem kalken 1 Tag nichts trinken (Alkohol) und
Schutzkleidung tragen.Hat man so etwas vor auf jeden Fall gut informieren.
Will man den Schlamm Abbauen lassen sollte man sehr viel Sauerstoff in den Teich reinpumpen und das Wasser zirkulieren lassen.Das sagte aber glaube ich schon jemand. Die Klärwerke geben manchmal auch sehr gute Tips zur Schlammbeseitigung.


----------

